# Busbar assembly for GE panel



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a part number or an old catalog for this old GE service panel? The busbar assembly is detachable so I want to try to replace it. L1 is shorted to L2

This panel is semi-flush mount
Back-fed main 
Accommodates 10 standard size breakers or 20 space savers.
24.25" high
12.25" wide
Top feed
Meter socket is centered over breaker section.


Unfortunately, these are the only pictures I have. 

Thanks


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

My first thought, other than trying to find a vintage GE panel(in good condition) to steal the guts out of, would be to see if one of those Eaton retrofits kits would work instead.

Otherwise, I would just replace the whole panel.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hate to say it but you ain't finding that. Plan on replacing it all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Why have the down time of trying to find a replacement part rather than just change out the panel?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Residential panels are too cheap to 'rescue.'

Not only should you replace the old beast -- you should upgrade, too.

The bus shorted because loads were intense, and the gear was ancient.

Think about it.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a multigang meter with some buss bar damage at an apt complex. GE equipment with serviceable buss. They wouldn't sell the individual parts needed. Had to wait 6 weeks for them to manufacture an entire unit just so I could rob parts. That was a pita. But would have been an even bigger pita if I had changed the entire unit.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All things must pass,

All things must pass away........ G. H.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

too many circuits for the panel. twin breakers are a hazard period. change it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I had a multigang meter with some buss bar damage at an apt complex. GE equipment with serviceable buss. They wouldn't sell the individual parts needed. Had to wait 6 weeks for them to manufacture an entire unit just so I could rob parts. That was a pita. But would have been an even bigger pita if I had changed the entire unit.


What did the apartments do for electric for the 6 weeks?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> too many circuits for the panel. twin breakers are a hazard period. change it out.


They are? Why?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any brand that relies upon twins or thins for capacity is destined for replacement because of AFCI requirements. That of course depends upon your local code cycle and local amendments, but here, any chance I get to replace them, I do. The Eaton replacements are fine, but take time to size and order, being better for apartment jobs where you are planning to replace all of them.


----------

